# CC 3.6L VR6 4Motion - What to Watch For when Buying?



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

I used to have a 1997 Jetta GLX VR6 which I fully enjoyed owning...
The currently have my 2003 Jetta GLS 1.8T, and still use on the daily basis...

But now looking at gently used CC 3.6L VR6 4Motions and I've getting an itch to pull the trigger on one.
However, since I've been out of the loop on the CC since the day it arrived in the States, I'm in need of help what to watch out and look for.
Appreciate some insights! I have a VAG-COM and can scan before purchasing to ensure it's not a complete waste.

- Erik


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not own a 4-motion 3.6, but do own a 3.6 sport. Therefore, I can tell you that you do not have to worry about much in the way of the engine with the 3.6 CC.

I would check the black trim that sits under the rear glass just above the trunk, because the original trim is prone to cracking due to being made out of plastic. The updated piece is metal I believe, so problem solved if it has been changed already to the update trim.

Other than the trim there is nothing else on the 3.6 models that I know of or heard about that is a concern. However, I heard that the 4-motion AWD system is always engaged so gas mileage could be a problem compared to the other models.

I usually average 22-23 mpg in the city and 25-27 mpg on the highway with my 3.6 sport. I heard that the 4-motion guys get less gas mileage due to the active AWD. However, the 4-motion owners can give you a more accurate story about the MPG that they get, which is probably not too far off from the 3.6 sport model's MPG. 

The 3.6 CC is a solid car to own.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

bluefox280 said:


> I used to have a 1997 Jetta GLX VR6 which I fully enjoyed owning...
> The currently have my 2003 Jetta GLS 1.8T, and still use on the daily basis...
> 
> But now looking at gently used CC 3.6L VR6 4Motions and I've getting an itch to pull the trigger on one.
> ...


One thing that I believe -could- be overlooked and is easy to check, the rear sunshade!

Overall, the car has been pretty rock solid.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a newer one and really haven't had any issues with mine, except for an odd window switch behavior that the dealer corrected with a replacement part under warranty.

From the comments about the 3.6, they are pretty reliable, at least in the later implementations that the CC saw (vs. the B6 Passat early years, '06 & '07 that had defective oil pump bolts that would cause catastrophic failures). They also kept the older Aisin 6spd Automatic for the US market CC VR6s (vs. the DSG 6) and are fairly reliable, though they still benefit from fluid changes and maintenance, just not as frequently as the DSG's 40k interval.

Regarding the 4Motion setup, it isn't quite always engaged as one poster commented. It is a Haldex setup which is heavily biased to the front axle and only transfers significant torque to the rear axle when slip is detected at the front wheels. It behaves notably different than the Torsen mechanical diff setup in a typical Audi Quattro (excluding the A3/TT which are Haldex). We've had one of the nastiest winters here in MN that I can remember and while I prefer the Torsen setup, the Haldex setup in my CC hasn't let me down yet- though you do have to have a bit of patience with it sometimes while it figures out what's going on and hooks up the rear. I'm talking fractions of a second, not seconds.

The 4Motion does take a slight hit on fuel economy, but to my surprise, plenty of forum members have reported highway numbers in the 27-28mpg range on a well broken in car. City ratings are very dependent on how much you are enjoying the sound and linearity of the VR6- so expect high teens at best. I didn't start seeing the EPA MPG ratings until somewhere around 7k-8k odo miles from new and on road trips I can get at least 26 mpg with mine, though it is definitely speed dependent.

If you are looking at older ones, I'm not sure what years are better and what options improved exactly, but they did tweak stuff and add a few things every couple of model years. I think by 2012, they added the ventilated seats and possibly ambient lighting. Others who know will chime in on this stuff I'm sure. If you can find a VW CPO vehicle, that will be a wise move, assuming condition and miles are acceptable. There is a lot going on with these cars and even more so on the 4 Motion, so I'd even consider a good extended service contract into your budget if you plan on keeping the car for a while.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

We've got a thread in the B6 forum dedicated to 3.6/4motion specific info. Most of it will apply to the CC as well. Hope you find it useful:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6886285-B6-3-6-amp-4motion-Resource-Thread


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

under-pressure said:


> I have a newer one and really haven't had any issues with mine, except for an odd window switch behavior that the dealer corrected with a replacement part under warranty.
> 
> From the comments about the 3.6, they are pretty reliable, at least in the later implementations that the CC saw (vs. the B6 Passat early years, '06 & '07 that had defective oil pump bolts that would cause catastrophic failures). They also kept the older Aisin 6spd Automatic for the US market CC VR6s (vs. the DSG 6) and are fairly reliable, though they still benefit from fluid changes and maintenance, just not as frequently as the DSG's 40k interval.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification of how the Haldex works. My wife is thinking about getting a Tiguan with 4motion, but I was not too sure if it was a permanent AWD system or not. 

You gas mileage information is spot on as well, because it all depends on how you drive. Like I posted earlier I get usually average a little over 27 mpg on the highway, however I do have a lead foot so I probably could get upwards of 29+mpg if i keep the speed around 55 mph instead of my normal cruising speed of 70+ mph.

+1 to CPO and service contract:thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought my 2009 VR6 4motion a little over a year ago now. I love the solid engine and difference in being a v6 from the normal 2.0T. I got this to replace my totaled 2006 Touareg and other than losing the SUV factor, I love the car hands down. The gas mileage is not as good as 2.0T but the 4motion system works awesome in the bad weather. 
I have had a few issues come up but have nothing to do with it being the 4motion. The things I had were the CCM module needed replaced, A/C blower motor failed, emergency brake switch, trunk wiring harness. 

I think you will be very happy since the 4motion is the top of the line and has all the bells and whistles. I upgraded my radio in the 2009, steering wheel, and instrument cluster. I also installed an intake but the vehicle is OEM other that intake and Stage 1 tune. The car sounds great and runs great! Hope you find a good one. Also go with CPO if you can, I am very glad I drove 3 hours to pick up mine for the CPO has paid for a lot of things!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## todddr (Jun 27, 2011)

Regarding your wife wanting a 4Mo Tiguan: My wife had a 2011 Tig SEL 4Mo. Very nice little SUV. The AWD system is NOT full-time, it is a Haldex system I believe.
That being said, it did very well in bad weather including some pretty deep snow. On rare occasion you could sense that little split second moment when the car
would kick in the rear wheels, but for the most part it was seemless. She traded hers in recently on a Passat simply because she needed more room. But she wishes
she still had the AWD.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

bluefox280 said:


> I used to have a 1997 Jetta GLX VR6 which I fully enjoyed owning...
> The currently have my 2003 Jetta GLS 1.8T, and still use on the daily basis...
> 
> But now looking at gently used CC 3.6L VR6 4Motions and I've getting an itch to pull the trigger on one.
> ...


You and I have the same vehicle history... You will not regret the CC at all. I get compliments on it daily. 
I had an 09 VR6 Sport now a VR6 4Motion and if I could get a new 4Motion with the R-Line front end I would go for it next.

Before I bought it I compared with the other european makers but I couldn't get the same features with the same price tag.




Carguy10 said:


> I would check the black trim that sits under the rear glass just above the trunk, because the original trim is prone to cracking due to being made out of plastic. The updated piece is metal I believe, so problem solved if it has been changed already to the update trim.
> 
> The 3.6 CC is a solid car to own.


In regards to the trim... My trim just cracked 2 weeks ago. I contacted the dealer but they couldn't replace it free of charge because there is not an official recall for the part. Even tho there is a superceeded part. The recommended I contact VWoA with my situation. I contacted VWoA with my problem and indicated the knowledge about a updated part number for the trim. The customer representative sent me a $400 dealer certificate to purchase and replace the trim piece. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 



GeoVDub said:


> One thing that I believe -could- be overlooked and is easy to check, the rear sunshade!
> 
> Overall, the car has been pretty rock solid.


I had an issue with my shade when I first purchase it (2nd owner) but the dealer replaced the shade under warranty. All it had was a defective clip which kept poping out.




under-pressure said:


> The 4Motion does take a slight hit on fuel economy, but to my surprise, plenty of forum members have reported highway numbers in the 27-28mpg range on a well broken in car. City ratings are very dependent on how much you are enjoying the sound and linearity of the VR6- so expect high teens at best. I didn't start seeing the EPA MPG ratings until somewhere around 7k-8k odo miles from new and on road trips I can get at least 26 mpg with mine, though it is definitely speed dependent.


I had both a VR6 Sport and now a 4Motion, the difference in gas between them is basically a mile or two. I had a coworker who once had a2.0T as a rental and he was telling me how his gas mileage was and it was not to far from my VR6.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

It can be argued whether a CPO is worthwhile or not. The engine seems to be mostly problem free. I had a fuel pump go, but that seems to be uncommon. 
Might be a better idea to get a tire warranty thanks for the cupping issues which I too have had. 
And as for the rear plastic trim on the trunk, I believe that is a recalled item, so even out of warranty it should still be covered. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

only reasons for not buying 3.6l 4motion CC IMO is if you want large aftermarket support, great gas mileage, a really big trunk, or spacious rear seating. 

I compare a 3.6 4motion CC to a trophy wife, she's not the best at everything, but she sure looks good doing it.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

ShadowWabbit said:


> And as for the rear plastic trim on the trunk, I believe that is a recalled item, so even out of warranty it should still be covered. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


There is not a recall for it, but as in my situation VWoA might give you a Dealer Certificate to cover the replacement of it.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Boricua_aoc said:


> There is not a recall for it, but as in my situation VWoA might give you a Dealer Certificate to cover the replacement of it.


That's unfortunate considering how common it seems to be


----------



## msalha (Aug 24, 2013)

I have had my VR6 excutive for over 7 months new with 17k miles trouble free. Its such a great car and worth every penny. The all wheel drive system is simply amazing. you will notice that in the snow the car goes where you want and drives like its on rails. I owned A8L, ML350, BMW 5series xdrive. Nothing compared to the handling of the CC in the snow. As for driving on highway this thing as quite as the BMW even more quiet due to the low drag coeff. very low wind noise if any. Gas miliage purly dismal specially in the city I am lucky to get 14 mpg and highway is around 25 tops. The issue though is that the VR6 engine is a marval you kiss the gas and the baby flies with authority. I basically chose the VR6 4motion not for snow but to make the car more balanced front to back and it is. Good luck with your purchase


----------

